# Running store in Dubai



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is there a store in Dubai that specialises in running/walking shoes, outfits, accessories, etc?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

best to try one of the bigger stores in the malls such as Go Sport in Ibn Battuta ( China Court)


----------

